
Ask HN: How do you go about managing your studying sessions? - noobie
I am curious to know what do you guys use to plan your time when you have to study for an exam&#x2F;standard test.<p>How do you plan the courses and make schedules?<p>Obviously using a paper&#x2F;pen works but it&#x27;s not editable as opposed to using a certain app&#x2F;website.
======
6d0debc071
Since most standardised tests I've taken don't require any serious examination
of the subject matter, I load the things about a lesson or section of book
that seem relevant into Anki. I spend a half hour to an hour a night (with a
break at the half-hour) reviewing the decks on the occasion that I've cause to
study for something.

It may not be optimal, but it has sufficed for everything I've done so far and
isn't hugely time-eating.

------
refrigerator
These days I study in 90-minute chunks with 30-minute breaks in between.

